
Justice Department Investigates Sci-Hub Founder Connection Russian Intelligence - pasttense01
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/justice-department-investigates-sci-hub-founder-on-suspicion-of-working-for-russian-intelligence/2019/12/19/9dbcb6e6-2277-11ea-a153-dce4b94e4249_story.html
======
pinewurst
Obviously the publishers want some action for their campaign donations. Yay
Russian Intelligence!

------
aiscapehumanity
Smh. So they can attack the organization and blacklist it as apart of a
russian op. Lol

